# Inter - Roma: 23 aprile 2022 ore18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 18:00

*Designato il giovane Sozza e al VAR Irrati.*


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

*Designato il giovane Sozza. Al VAR Irrati. *


----------



## Freddy Manson (21 Aprile 2022)

Ad oggi Moufrigno è ancora a 45 gradi.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


la nostra ultima occasione nelle mani di Zero tituli


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato il giovane Sozza. Al VAR Irrati. *


Un nome che è tutto un programma.

Indica bene il lerciume della serie a.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Per noi si tratta dell'ultima spiaggia.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato il giovane Sozza. Al VAR Irrati. *



nemmeno ci spero in un pareggio, se non la vincono ci penserà sto Sozza o Irrati


----------



## rossonero71 (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Mourihno non si arrabiera nemmeno quando segnerà l'Inter. E un problema grosso incontrare ex squadre già allenate.


----------



## Gamma (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...



Daje Roma!

Questa partita sarà importantissima, sulla carta sarà l'unica possibilità di vedere l'Inter inciampare.

Dico "sulla carta" perché realisticamente l'Inter (così come noi, il Napoli, la Juve ecc.) può perdere punti contro chiunque, ma non possiamo sperare nel suicidio sportivo.

Occhio perché se la Roma dovesse pareggiare tornerebbe tutto nelle nostre mani a cinque partite dalla fine, ma soprattutto, se la Roma dovesse vincere avremmo addirittura un pareggio bonus da poter sfruttare.

La Roma è in forma e viaggia sull'entusiasmo in questo momento, lo si è visto anche con il Napoli con il pareggio nel recupero.


----------



## shevchampions (21 Aprile 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Un nome che è tutto un programma.
> 
> Indica bene il lerciume della serie a.


Sozza l’avevo notato durante una partita della Fiorentina. Ha poi arbitrato Milan Lazio di Coppa Italia, e recentemente l’Atalanta. Nonostante sia al suo primo anno in Serie A (mi pare), per me è il migliore arbitro italiano, mi ha sempre fatto una grandissima impressione.


----------



## Ecthelion (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Inter - Roma, anticipo e big match del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca sabato 23 aprile 2022 alle ore 18:00 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Inter - Roma in tv e in streaming?
> 
> ...


Questa la vincono facile 2-0 e la Roma mai pericolosa.

Poi abbiamo: il recupero col Bologna che casualmente perde il suo miglior difensore, per *due* giornate di squalifica per proteste.

Poi abbiamo: l'Udinese che ha già quattro diffidati, senza contare i tre ammoniti di ieri sera. Non hanno ancora pubblicato gli aggiornamenti ma credo che col Bologna l'Udinese avrà *sette* diffidati, tra cui Deulofeu, ammonito proprio ieri sera. Immaginiamo che diversi di questi diffidati saranno ammoniti in Bologna Udinese, trasformandoli in squalificati contro l'Inda? Sì, lo immaginiamo.
E' tutto normalissimo comunque, sono coincidenze.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Designato il giovane Sozza. Al VAR Irrati. *


Leggo su Internet che Sozza era tifoso interista e abita in Brianza.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Up


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Gol inter su corner nemmeno quotato.
Tanta fatica e partita chiusa in contropiede al secondo tiro in porta.


Complimenti ai nuovi ladri.


Palla palla palla, assolutamente palla. -cit-


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Questa la vincono facile 2-0 e la Roma mai pericolosa.
> 
> Poi abbiamo: il recupero col Bologna che casualmente perde il suo miglior difensore, per *due* giornate di squalifica per proteste.
> 
> ...


Dove ha giocato Medel per tre stagioni?


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Aprile 2022)

3-0 secco. Mourinho si scansa al 100%


----------



## kipstar (23 Aprile 2022)

non ci credo a questa roma .... che fa perdere punti all'inter


----------



## iceman. (23 Aprile 2022)

Pratica archiviata nei primi 30'...prevedo un rigore solare negato alla Rometta.
Col Bologna finirà 5-6 a 0 come sempre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Una flebile speranza...


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Aprile 2022)

Per me... No non lo dico....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Guarderò fino al primo gol degli sfinteri, poi stacco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2022)

Non sperateci neanche, tempo perso.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Potrebbero anche non giocarla. 3 punti scontatissimi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Inter va sul 2-0, Roma segna tipo al 90esimo e finisce 2-1.

Comunque, anche nel remoto caso loro perdessero e noi vincessimo, rimarrebbero largamente favoriti per la vittoria finale.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Più che una partita prevedo apericena tra amici a parlare del trippete.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inter va sul 2-0, Roma segna tipo al 90esimo e finisce 2-1.
> 
> Comunque, anche nel remoto caso loro perdessero e noi vincessimo, rimarrebbero largamente favoriti per la vittoria finale.


Hanno già vinto.
Era prestabilito.


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una flebile speranza...


Se è "flebile", rispetto alla mia è gigantesca, quindi spero che tu abbia la sensazione giusta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inter va sul 2-0, Roma segna tipo al 90esimo e finisce 2-1.
> 
> Comunque, anche nel remoto caso loro perdessero e noi vincessimo, rimarrebbero largamente favoriti per la vittoria finale.



Sai qual è la cosa più brutta ?
Che se loro dovessero perdere qualche punto,noi poi probabilmente non sapremo approfittarne perchè come al solito ci cagheremo in mano.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai qual è la cosa più brutta ?
> Che se loro dovessero perdere qualche punto,noi poi probabilmente non sapremo approfittarne perchè come al solito ci cagheremo in mano.


È normale. 
Non si nasce vincenti e tra i nostri in pochissimi sanno giocare certe partite .
Del resto, lo ripeterò fino alla noia, Elliott non ha costruito una squadra per vincere ma una da rivendere. 

Il nostro scudetto sarà il cambio societario.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Mi sa che dura ancora per poco..


----------



## 7vinte (23 Aprile 2022)

Sto Sergio Oliveira è imbarazzante


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Intanto la Roma ha già resistito più del Milan 
E a quanto pare ha iniziato a metterci le palle anche nei contrasti,cosa che non abbiamo fatto noi contro le melme


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Una flebile speranza...


Avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani, e imperdonabile quello che è successo con Bologna e Torino.


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sto Sergio Oliveira è imbarazzante


'Sto Fiorello qui è ridicolo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani, e imperdonabile quello che è successo con Bologna e Torino.


È imperdonabile quello che è successo tra spezia e Udinese


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Inter palesemente superiore. La vincono in ciabatte


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2022)

Il livello di questa partita rispecchia quello dell'intera serie A, mediocre. Mi chiedo come si possa credere di competere con spagnoli e inglesi quando si fa fatica a guardare le partite.


----------



## kipstar (23 Aprile 2022)

tammy abraham.....lo vedrei bene con la nostra maglia....


----------



## Kayl (23 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tammy abraham.....lo vedrei bene con la nostra maglia....


Io no, a livello di piedi non è abbastanza bravo per essere un centravanti da possesso e tecnico, è buono se lo usi esclusivamente come finalizzatore dentro l'area. Chiaro che rispetto a ciò che abbiamo ora sarebbe oro, ma ci serve qualcuno di più tecnico.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> tammy abraham.....lo vedrei bene con la nostra maglia....


Abraham Omsimeh e noi andiamo in giro con Giroud...ah vero il payrolle!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Il livello di questa partita rispecchia quello dell'intera serie A, mediocre. Mi chiedo come si possa credere di competere con spagnoli e inglesi quando si fa fatica a guardare le partite.


Con un bel pacco di soldi da spendere sul mercato già a partire da quest'estate.


----------



## Baba (23 Aprile 2022)

Noooooo.....


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Maledetto Mancini addrizza sta capoccia


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Rometta inutile come al solito


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Finita


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Finita.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma quanto fa schifo sto Zelensky? Lo rimandassero in Ucraina


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2022)

Non ci perdete tempo, il campionato è finito in due momenti. Vittoria loro con i mafiosi, pareggi nostri con Bologna e Torino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Solita rometta, tutto fumo e niente arrosto. Scontato.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Io manco la vedo la partita, esito scontatissimo.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Una cosa che salta subito all'occhio: il check per un possibile offside per loro dura tipo 5 secondi.

Grandiosi.


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

"O Noooooo" 1-0 murinho manco si alza o fa qualcosa


----------



## Devil man (23 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Una cosa che salta subito all'occhio: il check per un possibile offside per loro dura tipo 5 secondi.
> 
> Grandiosi.


Ho pensato la stessa identica cosa.. ogni gol nostro il check dura 3-4 minuti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> "O Noooooo" 1-0 murinho manco si alza o fa qualcosa



E' felice, tra un po' ride.


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma davvero state perdendo tempo?il nostro campionato è finito a Torino.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Partita finita, occasionissima Roma e subito gol delle melme ma è un dettaglio. Campionato finito oggi per il primo posto


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Spiace per chi ci credeva.
Realismo giovani.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Sto Zelensky è proprio negato


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ho pensato la stessa identica cosa.. ogni gol nostro il check dura 3-4 minuti


Non si tratta di fare i piangina, è un dato obiettivo.

Il loro check è durato un secondo. Un secondo.

Ottimo.


----------



## Marco T. (23 Aprile 2022)

Brozovic, Skriniar possono picchiare senza problemi, Lautaro sempre a terra ed un culo pazzesco e la frittata è fatta


----------



## Goro (23 Aprile 2022)

Bello lasciare Zalewski e Ibanez ad impostare verso il nulla a centrocampo, come poteva finire


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto Zelensky è proprio negato


Già il nome e tutto un programma...


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma andati tutti a c...!


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> È imperdonabile quello che è successo tra spezia e Udinese


Giusto quello che dici, ma nonostante i torti il fucile armato c'è l'avevamo ancora noi in mano, quello che ne abbiamo fatto e imperdonabile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Dov'è i ltasto exit del telecomando? Ecco qui, arrivederci.


----------



## Stylox10 (23 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi le partite finiscono con il triplice fischio, ocio


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Che brutto Limone


----------



## kipstar (23 Aprile 2022)

mi spiace ma sta andando come pensavo. non è questa la partita dove possono perdere punti.....è la meno indicata di tutte quelle che restano.....


----------



## The P (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma non è fuorigioco di Perisic? Sembrano 10 metri.


----------



## admin (23 Aprile 2022)

Daje che giovedì tifiamo noi Leicester


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Fuorigioco di Persic.era almeno 3 metri avanti.


----------



## Dexter (23 Aprile 2022)

Gli gira tutto bene, due gol su due azioni totali, entrambi sulla linea del fuorigioco. Roma che non é neanche scesa in campo, campionato patetico


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

Tacconi ictus... Ma a Limone niente?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

In questa partita l'Inter tiene due allenatori in panchina, Inzaghi e Mourinho. Si può per regolamento?


----------



## Zenos (23 Aprile 2022)

Esulta come un porco il fratello scemo di Pippo. Ma qui c'è gente contenta di essere arrivata dietro loro.


----------



## Milo (23 Aprile 2022)

Mancini è il difensore più scarso (e ammonito) della serie a


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Partita finita, occasionissima Roma e subito gol delle melme ma è un dettaglio. Campionato finito oggi per il primo posto


----------



## bmb (23 Aprile 2022)

Se qualcuno credeva che Maurigno togliesse punti alla sua squadra del cuore evidentemente vive su un altro pianeta. 4 gol all'andata e, probabilmente, 4 al ritorno.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Aprile 2022)

Dopo un 3-0 nel derby, adesso doppio gol scudetto e Inter arrembante. 
Sta agli arabi acquirenti del Milan presentarsi bene e smetterla con scarpari e pulcini, altrimenti non ne usciremo mai. Mai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani, e imperdonabile quello che è successo con Bologna e Torino.



E poi c'è qualcuno che difende quel pinolo di  che ci ritroviamo in panchina solamente perchè ci ha riportato in champions.
Ma se non riesce a fare l'ulteriore step lo teniamo per riconscenza,tanto a noi (come ho letto anche qualche minuto fa) i il campionatuccio italiano non importa.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Aprile 2022)

Mourinho e strafinito. Va in giro solo a raccattare milioni da proprietari gonzi.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questa partita l'Inter tiene due allenatori in panchina, Inzaghi e Mourinho. Si può per regolamento?


----------



## Stex (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma il var? Non fanno rivedere nulla


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Signori potete già spegnere la tv.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Brozovic calcione da dietro senza prendere palla e nemmeno ammonito. 
Come sempre.

Questa squadra disgustosa la si può solo odiare dal profondo.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Daje che giovedì tifiamo noi Leicester


Come ho già scritto, noi ad oggi siamo una squadra troppo pulita per vincere la Serie A.

Maldini-Pioli-Gazidis-il gruppo sqaudra-proprietà non hanno la sporcizia tipica di chi vince in Itaglia, che avevamo anche noi - con un certo stile però - anche ai tempi d'oro di Galliani e Berlusconi.

Siamo troppo onesti e puliti e facilmente sacrificabili.
Basti pensare cosa ha detto Limone ieri sugli arbitri itaglioti, deridendoci apertamente.

Anche noi martedì perdevamo 2-0 al minuto 45, ma li avevamo messi in enorme difficoltà. Oggi sembra una partita tra una squadra seria ed una di scapoli.

Serie A patetica.
Domani i gemellati laziali daranno l'anima contro di noi.

Ma il nostro campionato è finito col pareggio in casa contro il Bologna, quella è la realtà.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In questa partita l'Inter tiene due allenatori in panchina, Inzaghi e Mourinho. Si può per regolamento?


Si sapeva.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi la verità è che l'inter colma le lacune con il carattere, i giocatori sono sempre al limite del cartellino giallo. 
La Roma invece ha avuto difficoltà persino contro i dopolavoristi del Bodo, caratterialmente sono dei dilettanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Questo paese e calcio di m si meritano questi campioni d’Italia. 
La Macedonia il mio scudetto.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la verità è che l'inter colma le lacune con il carattere, i giocatori sono sempre al limite del cartellino giallo.
> La Roma invece ha avuto difficoltà persino contro i dopolavoristi del Bodo, caratterialmente sono dei dilettanti.


Colma le lacune sganciando i premi a fine partita agli addetti ai lavori…


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2022)

L’Inter vincerà perché ha La Rosa migliore. Probabilmente poi lo rivedremo tra qualche anno ai vertici, ma quest’anno va così. Paradossalmente sono altre le partite dove potrebbero perdere punti. Contro il loro Mou…


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Io all'inter non batterò mai le mani.
Mai.
Profondo disgusto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Io ancora aspetto il replay sul secondo gol.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Un campionato che si poteva vincere in carrozza.
E invece si è preferito fare 0 tituli pur di non intaccare il famoso tesoretto.
Disgustosi tutti,proprietà e dirigenza.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Aprile 2022)

Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Aprile 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> 3-0 secco. Mourinho si scansa al 10%


forse sono stato troppo basso.. finisce anche 5-0


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E poi c'è qualcuno che difende quel pinolo di  che ci ritroviamo in panchina solamente perchè ci ha riportato in champions.
> Ma se non riesce a fare l'ulteriore step lo teniamo per riconscenza,tanto a noi (come ho letto anche qualche minuto fa) i il campionatuccio italiano non importa.


Purtroppo la cattiveria agonistica spesso la da il manico, Pioli non è in grado di dare quello spirito di vincere le partite sporche, lo si vede dai punti che non riusciamo a portare a casa con le occasioni che durante una partita capitano, i gol per caso non riusciamo a farli, alla fine questo ti ammazza una squadra, che farà sempre 99 e mai 100


----------



## R41D3N (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


Tanto c'è il fenomeno Diaz per noi. 1 gol+0 assist, grande stagione per lui. Rendiamoci conto


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


Noi abbiamo puntato su uno che non segna da settembre e ha fatto tipo 2 gol e 1 assist in tutto.
Calha non è un campione ma in rosa metteva su buone cifre, quello che lo ha sostituito non è nemmeno un giocatore di calcio.


----------



## Gamma (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ancora aspetto il replay sul secondo gol.



Lo hanno fatto vedere qualche minuto fa, posizione regolare neanche di poco.

Purtroppo queste cose le sanno fare bene perché hanno giocatori che corrono...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Tanto c'è il fenomeno Diaz per noi. 1 gol+0 assist, grande stagione per lui. Rendiamoci conto



Il fenomeno è quello in dirigenza,che ha tenuto il posticino al raccomandato del figlio senza pensare ne a trovare un trequartista titolare,ne a prendere il trequartista di riserva.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Aprile 2022)

Purtroppo, sembrano tornati in grande forma come lo scorso dicembre. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che stecchino prima o poi. Un altro scudetto alle melme non lo digerirei proprio.


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Tacconi ictus... Ma a Limone niente?


Ste cose qua no per favore.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E poi c'è qualcuno che difende quel pinolo di  che ci ritroviamo in panchina solamente perchè ci ha riportato in champions.
> Ma se non riesce a fare l'ulteriore step lo teniamo per riconscenza,tanto a noi (come ho letto anche qualche minuto fa) i il campionatuccio italiano non importa.


Certo colpa di Pioli se ci sono stati dei furti in questo campionato? allora anche Ancelotti nel 2005 dopo lo scudo sfumato a discapito della Juve…ma è tanto difficile dire che questo campionato è stato praticamente falsato da tante sviste arbitrali, da partire rinviate, da gialli non dati in tutto il campionato, la var che va sempre a sfavore di tutte le squadre, ma di quella quest’anno mai( record)…amico senza furti Pioli quello che tu critichi avrebbe vinto lo scudetto come lo avrebbe Ancelotti nel 2005( senza furti).


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Per me ve la prendete con la persona sbagliata, l'Inter avrà speso credo il triplo rispetto a noi negli ultimi anni sul mercato, e infatti si sono indebitati fino al collo per vincere qualcosa.
Noi abbiamo fatto proprio un percorso inverso, onestamente col materiale che abbiamo fare di più è impossibile, cioè date al Milan i vari Perisic, Martinez e Brozovic e a loro Messias, Ibra che non gioca mai e Diaz.
Sulla carta sono i più forti e basta.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


Ma cosa dici ma dai…


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Comunque francamente non vi capisco.
L Inter gioca bene e merita di vincere, li sta facendo a pezzi.
Hanno carattere grinta e voglia, oltre ad un organico palesemente superiore a qualunque altra di A.
La Roma è un fango di squadra allenata da un fango di allenatore.
Cosa volevate che succedesse? Che li battessero in casa?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Lo hanno fatto vedere qualche minuto fa, posizione regolare neanche di poco.
> 
> Purtroppo queste cose le sanno fare bene perché hanno giocatori che corrono...


Su dazn nulla.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Aprile 2022)

Quest'anno ci subiremo la turca e topo Gigio esultare per i rispettivi scudetti nonostante valgano meno di zero, cosa abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## R41D3N (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sembrano tornati in grande forma come lo scorso dicembre. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che stecchino prima o poi. Un altro scudetto alle melme non lo digerirei proprio.


Abituatici, ormai è andata. Questa è era l unica in cui si poteva sperare. Non perderanno più punti da qui alla fine. Noi sicuramente non faremo filotto visto il calendario che abbiamo e soprattutto vista la scarsa condizione fisica in cui versiamo. Ce lo siamo divorato al netto dei clamorosi errori che ci hanno penalizzato a più riprese.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sembrano tornati in grande forma come lo scorso dicembre. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che stecchino prima o poi. Un altro scudetto alle melme non lo digerirei proprio.


Inizia a prepararti, anche se dovessero steccarne una ci pensiamo noi


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma io non vi capisco sinceramente…ma è così difficile dire che il Milan senza furti era primo di almeno 6 punti e domani si poteva perdere 10-0? ancora che si da la colpa a Pioli? ma allora il grande Inzaghi che ha fatto 7 punti in 7 partite? ma è così difficile dire che senza i furti di Torino( più quelli nostri) l’Inter farebbe fatica a entrare in champions? questo non lo dico io, ma sono fatti che potete tranquillamente andare a vedere è magari se usate un briciolo di cervello invece di invierei sulla squadra e sul allenatore.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


Non sono d'accordo.
Mediocre era e mediocre è rimasto.

Se non contassero gli assist da fermo e non avesse tirato qualche rigore avrebbe fatto schifo.

Chiaro che noi non lo abbiamo sostituito, per cui abbiamo fatto peggio ancora..

E io quando ha giocato bene - in casa col Liverpool - l'ho candidamente ammesso.

Aveva persino sbagliato il rigore al Cessum Stadium, dove l'Inter ha vinto con una turca imbarazzante.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque francamente non vi capisco.
> L Inter gioca bene e merita di vincere, li sta facendo a pezzi.
> Hanno carattere grinta e voglia, oltre ad un organico palesemente superiore a qualunque altra di A.
> La Roma è un fango di squadra allenata da un fango di allenatore.
> Cosa volevate che succedesse? Che li battessero in casa?


L'inter ha subito zero torti e tanti favori..sai che vuol dire?
Che quando dovevano perdere li hanno fatti vincere o fare punti. 

Noi?
Beh lasciamo stare.

Chi applaude L'inter non ama lo sport.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (23 Aprile 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo, sembrano tornati in grande forma come lo scorso dicembre. Incrociamo le dita e speriamo che stecchino prima o poi. Un altro scudetto alle melme non lo digerirei proprio.


Tanto anche se avessero steccato noi domani non avremmo vinto


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Il riconoscere che Inter e Napoli hanno squadre superiori e che gli arbitri ci hanno flagellato, non mi fa girare meno i co***oni, eh?


----------



## Franz64 (23 Aprile 2022)

Incredibile come quella vittoria sculata, immeritata al cessum li abbia rimessi in corsa. Erano morti, giocavano da schifo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Mi raccomando facciamo pure lo stadio coi falliti.
Aiutiamoli a uscire dalla crisi a suon di scudetti.


----------



## rossonerosud (23 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Mediocre era e mediocre è rimasto.
> 
> Se non contassero gli assist da fermo e non avesse tirato qualche rigore avrebbe fatto schifo.
> ...


Dissento. Non è un campione ma il suo lo fa. I numeri sono incontrovertibili e anche la quantità di gioco che produce non è da meno. Non solo in casa col Liverpool, ha giocato molto bene anche ad Anfield.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Certo colpa di Pioli se ci sono stati dei furti in questo campionato? allora anche Ancelotti nel 2005 dopo lo scudo sfumato a discapito della Juve…ma è tanto difficile dire che questo campionato è stato praticamente falsato da tante sviste arbitrali, da partire rinviate, da gialli non dati in tutto il campionato, la var che va sempre a sfavore di tutte le squadre, ma di quella quest’anno mai( record)…amico senza furti Pioli quello che tu critichi avrebbe vinto lo scudetto come lo avrebbe Ancelotti nel 2005( senza furti).



Lo avrebbe vinto ugualmente se non si fosse sbrodolato addosso contro salernitana,torino e bologna.

Dall'anno passato che la linea societaria (e dei tifosi) era quella di non parlare degli arbitri per non creare alibi ai calciatori.
Ora non create l'alibi all'allenatore.

Ripeto,Salernitana,Torino e Udinese.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Aprile 2022)

Cmq l'azione del primo goal è un capolavoro....dura da ammetterlo ma noi un goal del genere con questi movimenti per il momento lo possiamo solo guardare e ammirare...viviamo di individualità....ma siamo rinati grazie a staff e dirigenza.Ora a pioli una squadra FORTE e deve fare ultimo step!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> Mediocre era e mediocre è rimasto.
> 
> Se non contassero gli assist da fermo e non avesse tirato qualche rigore avrebbe fatto schifo.
> ...


Io non replicherei a sti messaggi. Uno che dice che il fesso turco stia dando spettacolo quest’anno secondo te merita risposta? Dai su


----------



## kipstar (23 Aprile 2022)

finisce 4 a 0 per me


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lo avrebbe vinto ugualmente se non si fosse sbrodolato addosso contro salernitana,torino e bologna.
> 
> Dall'anno passato che la linea societaria (e dei tifosi) era quella di non parlare degli arbitri per non creare alibi ai calciatori.
> Ora non create l'alibi all'allenatore.
> ...


Me ne importa 0 di quelle partite sinceramente, dammi i punti contro Spezia- Udinese è il pareggio di Napoli anzi con l’Udinese faccio anche finta, sono almeno 4 punti più due di adesso fanno 6!! quindi come ti spieghi che l’Inter comunque ha fatto meno punti ? tutti perdono punti contro chiunque! anche loro hanno perso punti contro il Genoa ultima penultima in classifica!


----------



## Raryof (23 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Inizia a prepararti, anche se dovessero steccarne una ci pensiamo noi


Domani sera per me ci stacchiamo del tutto e poi si inizi a spalare un po' di melma sul Pioli.
Io voglio i campioni, voglio gli investimenti, voglio proprietà vera, di questo Milan conservativo me ne faccio 0, dopo un po' stanca anche la narrativa del quarto posto come uno scudetto, del Pollo is on fire, non vai da nessuna parte così, in un campionato che con un pelo in più di investimenti avremmo portato a casa.
Ma poi fisicamente perché siamo dietro? non abbiamo giocato le coppe, nel momento decisivo abbiamo buttato via punti e qualche minima chance di vittoria, ma che squadra siamo? questi sembrano volare, li abbiamo spinti noi, ma noi perché siamo così a pezzi?
Per me c'è solo una cosa da fare, prendere uno staff e dei preparatori abituati ad altri ritmi, abituati al triplo impegno, questo staff e questa gestione sono roba da campionato e quarto posto, non andiamo oltre, non siamo cresciuti, siamo questi tenuti bassi, bisogna fare il salto bello lungo, oltre il fosso, per togliersi di dosso questa mediocrità che vediamo come positiva, può andare bene una volta ma dopo la seconda saluti e grazie, puntiamo su altro, su gente adeguata e capace di giostrarci in stagioni tiratissime dove non puoi staccare un secondo.
Quest'anno purtroppo stagione piatta e da compitino, tanti hanno esultato per il quarto posto in Champs, tanti se la sono bevuta e hanno creduto in qualcosa di più, purtroppo Pioli e lo staff rimangono quelli e il materiale che abbiamo (vecchi e giocatori marci) sono adeguati alla loro gestione approssimativa di una stagione "vincente", quarto posto e sei salvo, ma anche basta, al Milan devi vincere, non fare bella figura, qui servono i campioni non i cori del ca..O.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Cmq l'azione del primo goal è un capolavoro....dura da ammetterlo ma noi un goal del genere con questi movimenti per il momento lo possiamo solo guardare e ammirare...viviamo di individualità....ma siamo rinati grazie a staff e dirigenza.Ora a pioli una squadra FORTE e deve fare ultimo step!


Palla avanti, palla dietro, palla al terzo?
Ne abbiamo fatti parecchi gol così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Me ne importa 0 di quelle partite sinceramente, dammi i punti contro Spezia- Udinese è il pareggio di Napoli anzi con l’Udinese faccio anche finta, sono almeno 4 punti più due di adesso fanno 6!! quindi come ti spieghi che l’Inter comunque ha fatto meno punti ? tutti perdono punti contro chiunque! anche loro hanno perso punti contro il Genoa ultima penultima in classifica!



E invece a me degli errori arbitrali importa proprio come importa alla società : 0.
Avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani.
Avevamo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Daje,3-0.
Noi 3 goal li facciamo forse in 5-6 partite.


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

Vedetela positivamente, la Roma non può più prenderci matematicamente   Si, lo so, è poco per chi credeva nello scudetto (io mai creduto da da Gennaio) ma almeno si vive meglio no?


----------



## Solo (23 Aprile 2022)

Ho disdetto DAZN dopo la coppa italia, tanto il finale di stagione è chiarissimo. Resta da vedere se faranno il double o se la coppa andrà ai gobbi lasciandoci unici sfigati senza un trofeo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Mah per me siamo troppo ingenerosi nei confronti di Pioli e della squadra.
Come ha detto Ravezzani, che detesto ma in quel caso ha avuto ragione, il Milan è stato costruito per essere venduto, l'Inter invece per vincere almeno in Italia.
Io me la prendo con Elliott e basta, li ringrazio per aver sanato i conti ma li ricorderò anche per non aver fatto un sacrificio ulteriore per tentare di vincere questo scudetto altamente alla nostra portata.
C'era chi ha preso Vlahovic e Gosens a Gennaio, e c'è chi ha preso Lazetic che non gioca neanche nella primavera, con ammissione di Maldini il quale ha detto che non c'era disponibilità per fare mercato.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Tanto c'è il fenomeno Diaz per noi. 1 gol+0 assist, grande stagione per lui. Rendiamoci conto


Comunque sarebbe da chiedere a tutti colorono che dicono se prendiamo gli scarti delle " big" siamo sicuri di non sbagliare cosa ne pensino di Diaz.


----------



## Dexter (23 Aprile 2022)

Noi facciamo 1 gol su 50 angoli, e non me lo sto inventando... l'Inter quest' anno 7 gol su angolo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

L'inter era morta a ridosso delle due trasferte di Torino. 
La figc ha deciso che andava resuscitata. 
Noi invece uccisi.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho disdetto DAZN dopo la coppa italia, tanto il finale di stagione è chiarissimo. Resta da vedere se faranno il double o se la coppa andrà ai gobbi lasciandoci unici sfigati senza un trofeo.



Smezzeranno.
I 0 tituli solamente per noi,come al solito.
Ma sta bene così,l'importante è arrivare 2°........


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2022)

che vi avevo detto, finirà 5-0. 
Altro che Mourinho.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

3-0? manco l'ho vista e ho fatto bene...roma distrutta praticamente


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E invece a me degli errori arbitrali importa proprio come importa alla società : 0.
> Avevamo il destino nelle nostre mani.
> Avevamo.


Allora amico mio te lo dico così non ti fai il sangue amaro…se qualcuno fa il furbo in questo campionato: neanche con Van Basten- Maradona-Kakà- Shevchenko lo vinci


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo 1 gol su 50 angoli, e non me lo sto inventando... l'Inter quest' anno 7 gol su angolo



Perchè l'Inter ha un calciatore che li sa battere.
Oltre ad avere i colpitori di testa.

Noi abbiamo Tonali che non ne azzecca uno.
Abbiamo Hernandez (che servirebbe nel mucchio a saltare) che non ne azzecca uno.
Siccome durante l'allenamento non sappiamo cosa fare (e i risultati si vedono tutti sul campo)perdiamo tempo a farli battere anche a Calabria,che poi li prova anche in partita. Risultato ? Non ne azzecca uno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo 1 gol su 50 angoli, e non me lo sto inventando... l'Inter quest' anno 7 gol su angolo


Finchè li tirano Calabria o Saelemakers è normale sia così.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Noi facciamo 1 gol su 50 angoli, e non me lo sto inventando... l'Inter quest' anno 7 gol su angolo


Ci mandiamo Hernandez a battere gli angoli. Angoli tutti ad uscire il gol così non lo fai neanche se giochi senza avversari.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Allora amico mio te lo dico così non ti fai il sangue amaro…se qualcuno fa il furbo in questo campionato: neanche con Van Basten- Maradona-Kakà- Shevchenko lo vinci



Io è da fine agosto che bestemmio,perchè tutti sapevamo che sarebbe bastato un minimo di coraggio per portarlo a casa !
Sarebbero bastati 2 acquisti in estate,2,non 100 ! 2

Un trequartista e un esterno destro.
Invece ci siamo ritrovati senza trequartista titolare e con un ex facchino come esterno destro.
Saremmo stati anche più forti del var,e invece abbiamo steso il tappeto rosso ad un inter smantellata.


----------



## rossonero71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Smezzeranno.
> I 0 tituli solamente per noi,come al solito.
> Ma sta bene così,l'importante è arrivare 2°........


Limportante non fare autocritica, la colpa è sempre di qualcun altro.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Il campionato è finito a Torino.
Tra toro e Juve. 
La figc festeggerà la seconda stella dei falliti.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2022)

L'unica cosa che mi rincuora è che noi le restanti 5 non le avremo MAI vinte tutte.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Speriamo Elliott si levi dalla vista prima possibile.
Passerà alla storia come la proprietà che tra scudetto dei conti e scudetto sulla maglia ha scelto il primo.
Una macchia indelebile il non mercato .
Eloquente Maldini: non c'era un euro.


----------



## Kaw (23 Aprile 2022)

Sono sincero ragazzi, non sapevo nemmeno giocassero oggi.
Pensavo che avendo giocato in Coppa Italia avrebbero giocato domenica come noi.
Vabbè, non c'è molto da dire credo...


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter era morta a ridosso delle due trasferte di Torino.
> La figc ha deciso che andava resuscitata.
> Noi invece uccisi.


Ricordiamoci che erano senza Brozovic per alcune giornate ed erano appena stati buttati fuori dalla CL.
Brozovic che ora si è messo pure a segnare.
E quanto lo hanno aspettato Brozovic?
Io ricordo fin dai tempi del derby di Mihajlovic le melme inferocite contro gli "zingari" croati.


----------



## Antokkmilan (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io è da fine agosto che bestemmio,perchè tutti sapevamo che sarebbe bastato un minimo di coraggio per portarlo a casa !
> Sarebbero bastati 2 acquisti in estate,2,non 100 ! 2
> 
> Un trequartista e un esterno destro.
> ...


Te lo ripeto non basta…se qualcuno fa il furbo lo scudo non lo vinci ! nel 2005 ne è la prova, uno squadrone che perse per puro caso una finale di champions surclassando qualsiasi avversario, mentre in Italia in alcune partite faticava a fare risultato per fattori esterni che tutto oramai conosciamo…dai lassamo sta che solo al pensiero ci sto male


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo Elliott si levi dalla vista prima possibile.
> Passerà alla storia come la proprietà che tra scudetto dei conti e scudetto della maglia ha scelto il primo.
> Una macchia indelebile il non mercato.


Sai a loro cosa gliene frega della macchia indelebile, a loro frega solo della maxi plusvalenza che hanno fatto con la cessione del Milan mettendosi in saccoccia tipo 400 sacchi.


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Aprile 2022)

Inutile girarci in giro, l'inter ha vinto lo scudetto. E la cosa peggiore è che ha avuto più di 2 mesi di black out e né Napoli né Milan ne hanno approfittato. Persino la juve stava rientrando in gioco. Qui le motivazioni hanno fatto la differenza. I dirigenti pure. Gli aiuti arbitrali fondamentali.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo Elliott si levi dalla vista prima possibile.
> Passerà alla storia come la proprietà che tra scudetto dei conti e scudetto sulla maglia ha scelto il primo.
> Una macchia indelebile il non mercato .
> Eloquente Maldini: non c'era un euro.



Maldini è un altro che deve andare a scavarsi una bella buca per il casino fatto con i p0.
E poi il figlio come primo sostituto del trequartista,che a sua volta era lui stesso un trequartista di riserva.
Un ex facchino come esterno destro.
Un cavallo come terzino sinistro.
Un rottame come giovane attaccante.
Un altro rottame come terzino destro.
Un bollito barbuto come centrocampista di riserva.

Il peggior calciomercato della storia rossonera,neanche il peggior Galliani arrivò a tanto.
L'unico acquisto decente che gli salva la cadrega è Maignan


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Sai a loro cosa gliene frega della macchia indelebile, a loro frega solo della maxi plusvalenza che hanno fatto con la cessione del Milan mettendosi in saccoccia tipo 400 sacchi.


Infatti andavano lasciati soli.
Come dico sempre. 


Ci hanno usato.
Ne più ne meno.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Aprile 2022)

dottor Totem ha scritto:


> Inutile girarci in giro, l'inter ha vinto lo scudetto. E la cosa peggiore è che ha avuto più di 2 mesi di black out e né Napoli né Milan ne hanno approfittato. Persino la juve stava rientrando in gioco. Qui le motivazioni hanno fatto la differenza. I dirigenti pure. Gli aiuti arbitrali fondamentali.


Questo ti dimostra come il campionato sia talmente livellato verso il basso che basta veramente poco per poterlo vincere, mi auguro che la seconda stella delle meLde e avere un budget superiore a 2 kinder fetta al latte possano far girare le palle a Maldini e a Massara quanto basta in sede di mercato per fare una squadra competitiva.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Pellegrini fuori a 30 minuti dalla fine, partita da trofeo birra moretti e vabbè, forza Leicester


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

3-0 a noi e 3-0 alla roma (per ora)..una bella prova di forza c'è poco da dire


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Inzaghi mette le riserve e Ambrosini sottolinea la qualità della rosa dell'inter .
Pazzesco. 
Ora pure gagliardini è un calciatore.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> 3-0 a noi e 3-0 alla roma (per ora)..una bella prova di forza c'è poco da dire


0-1 e 1-1 a Torino invece che prove sono state?
Di mafia?
Il padrino batte i pugni.
4 punti 4


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

Sarebbe epico se dopo tutte queste fanfare mediatiche perdessero malamente con la Sampdoria. 

Ma nel frattempo noi chissà quanti punti avremo già perso...


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Maldini è un altro che deve andare a scavarsi una bella buca per il casino fatto con i p0.
> E poi il figlio come primo sostituto del trequartista,che a sua volta era lui stesso un trequartista di riserva.
> Un ex facchino come esterno destro.
> Un cavallo come terzino sinistro.
> ...


Mercato estivo vergognoso, quello invernale criminale calcolando che eravamo primi


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

che poi dico non che sia cosi importante però Zhang junior è sempre in tribuna a tifare e supportare la sua squadra..il nostro Singer junior dove c..è? non c'è mai nessuno

non dite scaroni vi prego....


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Comunque quei 5 punti che ci mancano temo non saranno decisivi a fine stagione di questo passo


----------



## Albijol (23 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi dico non che sia cosi importante però Zhang junior è sempre in tribuna a tifare e supportare la sua squadra..il nostro Singer junior dove c..è? non c'è mai nessuno
> 
> non dite scaroni vi prego....


Zhang sta sempre qua forse perché se rimane in Cina gli ammazzano il cane


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Domani non vinciamo al mille per mille e finalmente finisce questa stagione.

Ma la prossima deve essere quella giusta.

Quella a partire dalla quale esploderanno milioni di fegati.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Domani non vinciamo al mille per mille e finalmente finisce questa stagione.
> 
> *Ma la prossima deve essere quella giusta.*
> 
> Quella a partire dalla quale esploderanno milioni di fegati.



Mi spiace deluderti ma il treno passerà con questa stagione.
Avevamo buone 2 annate e le abbiamo entrambe buttate nel letame.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque quei 5 punti che ci mancano temo non saranno decisivi a fine stagione di questo passo


5?
E quelli rubati dall'inter li hai abbonati?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mercato estivo vergognoso, quello invernale criminale calcolando che eravamo primi


Questi schifosi probabilmente avevano già venduto la squadra.
E quindi se ne sono sbattuti le palle.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Mi spiace deluderti ma il treno passerà con questa stagione.
> Avevamo buone 2 annate e le abbiamo entrambe buttate nel letame.


Avevamo buona 1 annata, ma per vincere in Itaglia devi essere necessariamente più forte, altrimenti non vinci mai se ti chiami Milan, è sempre successo anche con Berlusconi, tranne che nel 98-99.

Se veniamo venduti, ci divertiamo.
Devono cederci domani dopo la sconfitta di Roma.

Basta con cinesi fake, geometri in pensione, Mirabelli e Idiott.
Basta.
Se ci vendono, vinciamo già l'anno prossimo in carrozza, pure con Pioli in panchina.

La Serie A fa schifo, bastava un Barak qualsiasi già quest'anno... invece...


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 5?
> E quelli rubati dall'inter li hai abbonati?


Pareggio rubato al Torino e poco altro.
Ripeto, temo che alla fine il solco sarà ahinoi ben piu profondo.
Se siamo arrivati a questa situazione è per il miracolo del Derby (si sono suicidati) e per il mese e mezzo di blackout totale e inspiegabile che hanno avuto a seguito.
Altrimenti il campionato era bello che chiuso da un mese...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pareggio rubato al Torino e poco altro.
> Ripeto, temo che alla fine il solco sarà ahinoi ben piu profondo.
> Se siamo arrivati a questa situazione è per il miracolo del Derby (si sono suicidati) e per il mese e mezzo di blackout totale e inspiegabile che hanno avuto a seguito.
> Altrimenti il campionato era bello che chiuso da un mese...


Diamine, hai già scordato i 3 punti rubati contro la juve ?
Senza citare gli altri.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi schifosi probabilmente avevano già venduto la squadra.
> E quindi se ne sono sbattuti le palle.


Lo penso anche io


----------



## Gamma (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diamine, hai già scordato i 3 punti rubati contro la juve ?
> Senza citare gli altri.



Se vogliamo approfondire, contro la Juventus hanno guadagnato più di semplici 3 punti, hanno guadagnato molto entusiasmo e questo li sta aiutando molto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi schifosi probabilmente avevano già venduto la squadra.
> E quindi se ne sono sbattuti le palle.



Per la proprietà attuale il Milan è uno dei tanti investimenti da cui guadagnare.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Aprile 2022)

la roma la riapre..


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mercato estivo vergognoso, quello invernale criminale calcolando che eravamo primi


A gennaio stavano ad iniziare la duediligence, non puoi aumentare il valore della rosa mentre si stanno facendo i conti per dare un valore al club.

L'errore di Luglio è stato quello di lasciare Adli in Francia per risparmiare 2 M e non sostituire Calhanoglu oltre a prendere Pellegri che è sempre stato rotto.

Comunque sembrate gli interisti quando spendevano vagonate di milioni per finirci sempre sotto , si è capovolta la situazione. Avete un isteria mica da ridere... e se facevamo sesti come pensavate che dovevamo fare che facevate? Nei decimi posti eravate meno isterici


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo approfondire, contro la Juventus hanno guadagnato più di semplici 3 punti, hanno guadagnato molto entusiasmo e questo li sta aiutando molto.


Bravo, quella è stata la partita della svolta.
Una ladrata epica che il nostro calcio ha celebrato come impresa e così ne sono usciti rafforzati.

Andavano massacrati per come hanno vinto.
Che schifo.
Provo io vergogna.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Il turco sta dando spettacolo. Mi rode ammetterlo ma sta facendo una grande stagione. Sette gol + dieci assist. E a differenza del calhanoglu milanista in questa stagione fa la diffefrenza proprio nelle partite importanti.


Dare spettacolo mi sembra esagerato, ma è chiaro che stia facendo una grande stagione.
Anche se i 7 gol fossero tutti su rigore, e i 10 assist solo su corner, sarebbe comunque una grande annata per lui. Perché evidentemente questi numeri ti portano svariate volte a conquistare i 3 punti, che è quello che serve per vincere in questo gioco.

A mio parere la critica dei numeri gonfiati da corner e rigori non regge; come se invece i nostri Diaz e Krunic, con il loro notevole lavoro sporco, ci avessero portato a chissà cosa.
Così ripiombiamo nel paradosso che un'ala come Salamakers, a secco di gol e assist, è un grande giocatore, perché "corre e fa lavoro sporco". Ma possibilmente è uno degli attaccanti della squadra. E possibilmente deve segnare e fare assist.

Analogamente, potremmo dire che passare da Chalanoglu a...Brahim Diaz è stato un (prevedibile) tragico downgrade. Tra i due ci sono categorie di differenza


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Inter va sul 2-0, Roma segna tipo al 90esimo e finisce 2-1.
> 
> Comunque, anche nel remoto caso loro perdessero e noi vincessimo, rimarrebbero largamente favoriti per la vittoria finale.


Ho sbagliato di un gol di margine, ma partita predetta quasi alla perfezione.
Compreso il gol fake finale simbolo di questa squadra di falliti con l'allenatore fallito per eccellenza


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Pareggio rubato al Torino e poco altro.
> Ripeto, temo che alla fine il solco sarà ahinoi ben piu profondo.
> Se siamo arrivati a questa situazione è per il miracolo del Derby (si sono suicidati) e per il mese e mezzo di blackout totale e inspiegabile che hanno avuto a seguito.
> Altrimenti il campionato era bello che chiuso da un mese...


Dai, è dall’inizio della stagione che sono immuni ai cartellini, un giallo ogni 10 dovuti


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Aprile 2022)

Non è questa la partita che mi interessava.
Sono quelle che vinceranno a Bologna e Udine, e che hanno già cominciato a vincere con squalifiche e altre che verranno -vedrete domani in Bologna-Udinese, stranamente proprio sistemata al posto giusto- che mi faranno scoppiare il fegato.


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bravo, quella è stata la partita della svolta.
> Una ladrata epica che il nostro calcio ha celebrato come impresa e così ne sono usciti rafforzati.
> 
> Andavano massacrati per come hanno vinto.
> ...


Io volevo il pareggio per quello, se vinceva la Juventus avrebbero iniziato a rubare per farla vincere, se avesse vinto l'Inter si sarebbero ripresi mentalmente, il pareggio affossava tutti e due.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Ma questo non è fallo di Bastoni?


----------



## Trumpusconi (23 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dai, è dall’inizio della stagione che sono immuni ai cartellini, un giallo ogni 10 dovuti


Non amo parlare di queste piccolezze.
Gli arbitri vanno tirati in ballo quando è indispensabile (spezia, udinese, Napoli per noi, Torino e Juve per loro).

Comunque do uno spunto per i tifosi più "sognatori" che credono allo scudo: la cosa piu concreta alla quale appigliarsi è che l'Inter ha due partite in più da qui a fine stagione, di cui una contro la Juve sarà un grande dispendio di energie fisiche e mentali.
Ecco, due partite in piu a questo punto della stagione potrebbero incrinare un po il giocattolo, anche se a vederli così in forma ne dubito seriamente.
Ma comunque resta l'elefante nella stanza: è grassa se ne vinciamo 3 delle ultime 5...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma questo non è fallo di Bastoni?


Figurati. 
Fallo al contrario fischia.


----------



## Giofa (23 Aprile 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Ma questo non è fallo di Bastoni?


Se non fosse fuorigioco perché non è intervenuto il Var?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

Finita.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Aprile 2022)

Abraham 70 milioni, giusto? 
Non ha spostato molto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non è questa la partita che mi interessava.
> Sono quelle che vinceranno a Bologna e Udine, e che hanno già cominciato a vincere con squalifiche e altre che verranno -vedrete domani in Bologna-Udinese, stranamente proprio sistemata al posto giusto- che mi faranno scoppiare il fegato.


Beh Bologna e Udinese comunque non hanno in diffida giocatori importanti. Ho controllato, per quello che possa valere.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io volevo il pareggio per quello, se vinceva la Juventus avrebbero iniziato a rubare per farla vincere, se avesse vinto l'Inter si sarebbero ripresi mentalmente, il pareggio affossava tutti e due.



Beh,pensare che qui dentro alcuni volevano a tutti i costi una vittoria dell'inda perchè sai,la juve rischia di avvicinarsi troppo.
Vedi,la lungimiranza....
Hanno ottenuto ciò che volevano con la vittoria dell'inda senza neanche accorgersi che proprio in quella vittoria le melme hanno trovato la forza e la motivazione per rialzarsi


----------



## Ecthelion (23 Aprile 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Bologna e Udinese comunque non hanno in diffida giocatori importanti. Ho controllato, per quello che possa valere.


Qui c'è qualcosa che non capisco, tutte le testate scrivono che Molina, ad esempio, ha scontato la squalifica nel recupero con la Salernitana pertanto ci sarà a Bologna. Però in quel recupero sono stati ammoniti altri tre, tra cui Deulofeu. Se si possono scontare le squalifiche nei recuperi, non dovrebbero in automatico anche scattare le diffide -per quei tre- nella prossima?
Solo una curiosità.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Dare spettacolo mi sembra esagerato, ma è chiaro che stia facendo una grande stagione.
> Anche se i 7 gol fossero tutti su rigore, e i 10 assist solo su corner, sarebbe comunque una grande annata per lui. Perché evidentemente questi numeri ti portano svariate volte a conquistare i 3 punti, che è quello che serve per vincere in questo gioco.
> 
> A mio parere la critica dei numeri gonfiati da corner e rigori non regge; come se invece i nostri Diaz e Krunic, con il loro notevole lavoro sporco, ci avessero portato a chissà cosa.
> ...


Fino a pochi anni fa nessuno - visto che il fantacalcio non era un fenomeno così capillare - contava gli assist da fermo.

Ora le palle ferme hanno un altro valore.

La turca fa sempre pena allo stesso modo, solo che gioca in una squadra più forte di quella in cui giocava prima.
Anche da noi nell'ultimo anno e mezzo ha fatto meglio rispetto a quando eravamo il nulla.

Cmq non lo abbiamo sostituito e in tanti abbiamo gridato allo scandalo, rimanendo inascoltati..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Aprile 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Qui c'è qualcosa che non capisco, tutte le testate scrivono che Molina, ad esempio, ha scontato la squalifica nel recupero con la Salernitana pertanto ci sarà a Bologna. Però in quel recupero sono stati ammoniti altri tre, tra cui Deulofeu. Se si possono scontare le squalifiche nei recuperi, non dovrebbero in automatico anche scattare le diffide -per quei tre- nella prossima?
> Solo una curiosità.


Si. Le sconti nei recuperi. Comunque Delofeu non è in diffida (i diffidati sono perez, soppy, becao e makengo. Per il Bologna soriano)


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Aprile 2022)

Calhanoglu è un ottimo calciatore, basta rosicare.

Dopotutto viene da noi


----------



## Hellscream (23 Aprile 2022)

Comunque le dichiarazioni di Mourinho sono "spero che l'Inter vinca il campionato"

Così, per chi si aspettava qualcosa.


----------



## Gamma (23 Aprile 2022)

Sempre sostenuto che Calha fosse criticato più del dovuto. E ripeto, con un Calha in più avremmo vinto lo Scudetto.

Da noi ha sempre segnato e fatto assist, quantomeno più di Diaz e Krunic messi assieme.

Era discontinuo ma quando era nel periodo sì faceva la differenza.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non amo parlare di queste piccolezze.
> Gli arbitri vanno tirati in ballo quando è indispensabile (spezia, udinese, Napoli per noi, Torino e Juve per loro).
> 
> Comunque do uno spunto per i tifosi più "sognatori" che credono allo scudo: la cosa piu concreta alla quale appigliarsi è che l'Inter ha due partite in più da qui a fine stagione, di cui una contro la Juve sarà un grande dispendio di energie fisiche e mentali.
> ...


Piccolezze? Forse, ma tanti piccoli numeri sommati fanno un numero grande.
Comunque sia loro sono nettamente più forti di noi e dovrebbero essere davanti a noi comodi ma facendo un conto per difetto degli “errori” a favore loro e a sfavore nostro ci sarebbe più di un punto virtuale tra noi e loro. 
Detto questo il fattore principale che non ci ha fatto vincere è il non mercato estivo e di gennaio.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (23 Aprile 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Palla avanti, palla dietro, palla al terzo?
> Ne abbiamo fatti parecchi gol così.


mi riferivo in questo momento particolare della stagione.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Aprile 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> mi riferivo in questo momento particolare della stagione.


Ora riesce poco, hai ragionissima.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe da chiedere a tutti colorono che dicono se prendiamo gli scarti delle " big" siamo sicuri di non sbagliare cosa ne pensino di Diaz.


abbiamo sostituito turca con diaz e preso florenzi e loro dumfries. ed eravamo anche contenti anzi li sfottevamo per questa roba.
e vogliamo fare una statua a maldini per non si sa bene quale motivo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> abbiamo sostituito turca con diaz e preso florenzi e loro dumfries. ed eravamo anche contenti anzi li sfottevamo per questa roba.
> e vogliamo fare una statua a maldini per non si sa bene quale motivo.



Attento che ancora non puoi criticare i giocatori....si potrà farlo solamente a stagione conclusa....


----------



## Mika (23 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Sempre sostenuto che Calha fosse criticato più del dovuto. E ripeto, con un Calha in più avremmo vinto lo Scudetto.
> 
> Da noi ha sempre segnato e fatto assist, quantomeno più di Diaz e Krunic messi assieme.
> 
> Era discontinuo ma quando era nel periodo sì faceva la differenza.


Quando lo sostenevo lo scorso anno e tentavo di difendere Calhanoglu però mi davano per pazzo  la gente qui a sbocciato per non averlo fatto rinnovare per poi insultare Maldini quando è andato all'Inter.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando lo sostenevo lo scorso anno e tentavo di difendere Calhanoglu però mi davano per pazzo  la gente qui a sbocciato per non averlo fatto rinnovare per poi insultare Maldini quando è andato all'Inter.


Ma smettiamola con sto falso mito:

97 utenti su 100 non vedevano l’ora che la turca andasse via, anche all’Inter, me compreso.

97 utenti su 100 non vedevano l’ora che arrivasse un vero sostituto della turca o comunque un upgrade sulla trequarti, me compreso.

se non è arrivato nessuno non è certo colpa di quei 97 utenti su 100.


----------



## Gamma (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando lo sostenevo lo scorso anno e tentavo di difendere Calhanoglu però mi davano per pazzo  la gente qui a sbocciato per non averlo fatto rinnovare per poi insultare Maldini quando è andato all'Inter.



Ho sempre difeso Calha (almeno per il calcio giocato) ed ho sempre trovato molte critiche ingiuste. Penso che fosse sulle balle di molti milanisti da prima del suo addio, anche se non so perché!

Per caratteristiche ci avrebbe fatto comodo, quantomeno è uno che tira da fuori area e crossa bene i calci piazzati... poi spesso faceva il suo anche in fase difensiva. Io non ero per niente contento del suo approdo all'Inter, nonostante sia comunque sempre discontinuo.

Non sostituirlo è stato un grave errore.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Aprile 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quando lo sostenevo lo scorso anno e tentavo di difendere Calhanoglu però mi davano per pazzo  la gente qui a sbocciato per non averlo fatto rinnovare per poi insultare Maldini quando è andato all'Inter.


non è stato insultato per aver sfanculato il turco,ma per non averlo sostituito.
Grande pensata del nostro dirigente.


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Ho sempre difeso Calha (almeno per il calcio giocato) ed ho sempre trovato molte critiche ingiuste. Penso che fosse sulle balle di molti milanisti da prima del suo addio, anche se non so perché!
> 
> Per caratteristiche ci avrebbe fatto comodo, quantomeno è uno che tira da fuori area e crossa bene i calci piazzati... poi spesso faceva il suo anche in fase difensiva. Io non ero per niente contento del suo approdo all'Inter, nonostante sia comunque sempre discontinuo.
> 
> Non sostituirlo è stato un grave errore.


8 mila miliardi di tiri (di cui oltre metà sparati oltre al terzo anello) per fare un gol e ti chiedi come mai ci stava sulle palle?? Ma scherziamo??? Qua ci si dimentica troppo in fretta degli scempi dei vari giocatori. Mi aspetto che si arrivi a rimpinagerli tutti.
Piangiamo per il turco, piangeremo per dollarman... mi aspetto ancora qualche pianto per cutrone o per suso.


----------



## Zenos (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> non è stato insultato per aver sfanculato il turco,ma per non averlo sostituito.
> Grande pensata del nostro dirigente.


O fanno finta di nulla o non ci arrivano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2022)

Ho sentito diversi romanisti dire che la testa ce l’avevano per la partita col Leicester e che di questa partita gli fregava il giusto. Non capisco tutto sto entusiasmo per un torneo inferiore a quello che facevo da tredicenne durante il catechismo.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Aprile 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> O fanno finta di nulla o non ci arrivano.


Entrambe le cose,quando si parla del dirigente va bene anche farsi un paio d'anni di serie B,purché ci sìa lui,perché come ci rispettano nelle sedi opportune lo dobbiamo a lui che sa farsi sentire.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> non è stato insultato per aver sfanculato il turco,ma per non averlo sostituito.
> Grande pensata del nostro dirigente.


La pensata ce l'aveva aveva avuta giusta nel non sostituire chala,ma una pensata da padre,mica da dirigente del Milan,ci siamo capiti,peccato che il figlio è bene che si dìa all'equitazione.


----------



## Milanoide (24 Aprile 2022)

La proprietà i soldi non li avrebbe tirati fuori per sostituire Chalanoglu, perché la priorità era il risanamento. Pensavano che Diaz ripetesse con costanza i lampi di fine stagione precedente ed in più c'era un sostituto prenotato. Diaz è sparito in campo. Le cause molteplici e note.
In questo deserto tecnico si è deciso di tenere Maldini Jr. Anche da una prospettiva famigliare e tecnica del giocatore non ne è derivato niente di positivo. Anzi, è stato dannoso procrastinare la sua partenza. Non ci ha guadagnato niente a restare.
Pioli ha detto fin dall'inizio che il turco mancava molto.
Un 10 anomalo, tanta corsa e tackle.
Ora attendiamo il passaggio di proprietà, ma Maldini padre si è dovuto fare una ragione della situazione sopra.
Peccato essere stati così vicini al successo e non aver potuto fare l'ultimo sforzo.
Ripartiamo da qui cercando di arrivare almeno secondi.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola con sto falso mito:
> 
> 97 utenti su 100 non vedevano l’ora che la turca andasse via, anche all’Inter, me compreso.
> 
> ...


Sinceramente non lo rivorrei manco ora a quel cesso perché di quello si tratta, di un cesso che ogni tanto azzecca qualche tiro e qualche cross.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma smettiamola con sto falso mito:
> 
> 97 utenti su 100 non vedevano l’ora che la turca andasse via, anche all’Inter, me compreso.
> 
> ...


Buttiamola sul ridere: se noi pensavamo fosse scarso/limitato la società, per come lha sostituito, lha ritenuto il nulla cosmico .

Ovviamente le cose non stanno così e le motivazioni sono solo di economia al risparmio.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2022)

Comunque 71 gol fatti contro i nostri 58 è la differenza netta tra le due squadre.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Attento che ancora non puoi criticare i giocatori....si potrà farlo solamente a stagione conclusa....


Neanche.
Non si può. Come non si può dire niente a Pioli, come si fa a criticare il nostro grande allenatore che ci ha riportato in Champions, è per ben 2 volte,come si può? Siamo gente senza cuore, senza un minimo di gratitudine, che gentaglia che gira per questo forum. 

2 anni primi con merito lo dobbiamo ammettere, e all'ultimo ci squagliamo contro Bologna, il Bologna in casa e completiamo il Tutto non riuscendo a vincere con il Torino. E non si deve criticarre, siamo andati oltre le nostre possibilità. Ripeto Bologna e Torino.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La pensata ce l'aveva aveva avuta giusta nel non sostituire chala,ma una pensata da padre,mica da dirigente del Milan,ci siamo capiti,peccato che il figlio è bene che si dìa all'equitazione.



Beh,ha il fisico giusto per fare il fantino


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Neanche.
> Non si può. Come non si può dire niente a Pioli, come si fa a criticare il nostro grande allenatore che ci ha riportato in Champions, è per ben 2 volte,come si può? Siamo gente senza cuore, senza un minimo di gratitudine, che gentaglia che gira per questo forum.
> 
> 2 anni primi con merito lo dobbiamo ammettere, e all'ultimo ci squagliamo contro Bologna, il Bologna in casa e completiamo il Tutto non riuscendo a vincere con il Torino. E non si deve criticarre, siamo andati oltre le nostre possibilità. Ripeto Bologna e Torino.



Ti dirò di più,io lo esonererei anche in caso di vittoria del campionato.
Non dimentico le sue "Guardiolate",quando si sentiva il miglior allenatore dopo lo spagnolo e per provarlo stravolgeva la squadra inventandosi robe assurde proprio nelle partite in cui servivano certezze.

Sarà un brav'uomo,ma a noi serve un allenatore vincente su tutta la linea.
Non un "vorrei ma non posso" che si caga addosso contro torino e bologna e regala il primato all'inda.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più,io lo esonererei anche in caso di vittoria del campionato.
> Non dimentico le sue "Guardiolate",quando si sentiva il miglior allenatore dopo lo spagnolo e per provarlo stravolgeva la squadra inventandosi robe assurde proprio nelle partite in cui servivano certezze.
> 
> Sarà un brav'uomo,ma a noi serve un allenatore vincente su tutta la linea.
> Non un "vorrei ma non posso" che si caga addosso contro torino e bologna e regala il primato all'inda.


Come detto qualche giorno fa , Pioli è uno che si farebbe recuperare 30 punti di vantaggio in 10 partite.
Un filotto di 7-8 partite lo riesce fare? No, ne vince due, ne pareggia una, ne perde una, ne vince tre ne ripareggia un'altra e così via.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ti dirò di più,io lo esonererei anche in caso di vittoria del campionato.
> Non dimentico le sue "Guardiolate",quando si sentiva il miglior allenatore dopo lo spagnolo e per provarlo stravolgeva la squadra inventandosi robe assurde proprio nelle partite in cui servivano certezze.
> 
> Sarà un brav'uomo,ma a noi serve un allenatore vincente su tutta la linea.
> Non un "vorrei ma non posso" che si caga addosso contro torino e bologna e regala il primato all'inda.


Guarda, ho visto la partita con il Bologna con un amico, che garantito di calcio né capisce più di noi tutti messi assieme, e dopo 10minuti mi dice questa partita non la vinciamo, salvo che c'è un gol fortunoso.

Alla fine mi ha spiegato: guarda l'approccio, guarda con che verve sono entrati in campo, una partita da aggredire con corpo denti e sopratutto anima, sembrava una partita dove il risultato non era prioritario. Anche l'allenatore piuttosto che fare batte le manine ogni tanto deve riprendere i propri giocatori quando vede cose che non vanno , cose che il nostro mister non fa mai.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Aprile 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non lo rivorrei manco ora a quel cesso perché di quello si tratta, di un cesso che ogni tanto azzecca qualche tiro e qualche cross.


Anche io, ma se mi dicevano ad agosto: meglio avere lui o Maldini Jr avrei detto lui.
Come tutti.

L’Inter non sta certo vincendo per la turca, sono strutturati in modo tale da segnare sempre e comunque sulle palle ferme, inutile raccontarci favole.


----------



## JoKeR (24 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda, ho visto la partita con il Bologna con un amico, che garantito di calcio né capisce più di noi tutti messi assieme, e dopo 10minuti mi dice questa partita non la vinciamo, salvo che c'è un gol fortunoso.
> 
> Alla fine mi ha spiegato: guarda l'approccio, guarda con che verve sono entrati in campo, una partita da aggredire con corpo denti e sopratutto anima, sembrava una partita dove il risultato non era prioritario. Anche l'allenatore piuttosto che fare batte le manine ogni tanto deve riprendere i propri giocatori quando vede cose che non vanno , cose che il nostro mister non fa mai.


Io ero allo stadio e ho detto la stessa cosa.
L’approccio poi del primo tempo del Bologna è stato incredibile tolto i primi 3 minuti e come gioco meritavano di andare in vantaggio.
La stessa cattiveria l’hanno messa in casa contro la Samp e a Torino, ma non la metteranno contro l’Inter.


----------



## iceman. (24 Aprile 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io ero allo stadio e ho detto la stessa cosa.
> L’approccio poi del primo tempo del Bologna è stato incredibile tolto i primi 3 minuti e come gioco meritavano di andare in vantaggio.
> La stessa cattiveria l’hanno messa in casa contro la Samp e a Torino, ma non la metteranno contro l’Inter.


Si ma il problema è dei nostri che scendono in campo con le mutande piene di cacca, hanno steccato TUTTI i match point per approfittare dei passi falsi degli altri.
Può capitare di perdere o pareggiare anche con la Salernitana nessuno lo nega, ma guarda caso le partite in cui abbiamo lasciato punti sono proprio quelle che ci avrebbero permesso di allungare, allora forse è giusto lo vincano gli altri se noi non lo vogliamo vincere.


----------



## Gamma (24 Aprile 2022)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> 8 mila miliardi di tiri (di cui oltre metà sparati oltre al terzo anello) per fare un gol e ti chiedi come mai ci stava sulle palle?? Ma scherziamo??? Qua ci si dimentica troppo in fretta degli scempi dei vari giocatori. Mi aspetto che si arrivi a rimpinagerli tutti.
> Piangiamo per il turco, piangeremo per dollarman... mi aspetto ancora qualche pianto per cutrone o per suso.



meglio 8 mila miliardi di tiri e 8/9 gol che 0 tiri e 0 gol di quelli attuali.
Calha era oggettivamente più utile di Diaz, Messias e Saele, inoltre, a differenza di questi, tornava sempre in difesa, provava tacle.

Non dico che gli si dovesse rinnovare il contratto alle sue condizioni, ma andava sostituito con qualcuno che avesse le stesse caratteristiche, un trequartista puro. Avere solo Diaz (e Maldini?) è stato dannoso, difatti siamo finiti col giocare con Kessie trequartista...


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (24 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> meglio 8 mila miliardi di tiri e 8/9 gol che 0 tiri e 0 gol di quelli attuali.
> Calha era oggettivamente più utile di Diaz, Messias e Saele, inoltre, a differenza di questi, tornava sempre in difesa, provava tacle.
> 
> Non dico che gli si dovesse rinnovare il contratto alle sue condizioni, ma andava sostituito con qualcuno che avesse le stesse caratteristiche, un trequartista puro. Avere solo Diaz (e Maldini?) è stato dannoso, difatti siamo finiti col giocare con Kessie trequartista...


Kessiè trequartista è l'anticalcio fatta a persona però a differenza di Diaz ha fisico per riuscire quanto meno a stare in piedi, lo spagnolo invece appena lo tocchi finisce sempre per terra (raddoppiandolo giustamente perchè comunque rimane pericoloso con i piedi)


----------



## Gamma (24 Aprile 2022)

MilanMiAmor1899 ha scritto:


> Kessiè trequartista è l'anticalcio fatta a persona però a differenza di Diaz ha fisico per riuscire quanto meno a stare in piedi, lo spagnolo invece appena lo tocchi finisce sempre per terra (raddoppiandolo giustamente perchè comunque rimane pericoloso con i piedi)



Assolutamente, infatti è quello il punto, si è sbagliato a puntare su Diaz e Maldini come batteria di trequartisti. 
Sono mancati troppo i gol in quel ruolo e a destra...


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (24 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, infatti è quello il punto, si è sbagliato a puntare su Diaz e Maldini come batteria di trequartisti.
> Sono mancati troppo i gol in quel ruolo e a destra...


Anche Maldini infatti non capivo il perché non lo mandavano in prestito a farsi le ossa.. forse ripensando al calciomercato sia estivo che invernale due domane me le sono fatte..


----------



## Beppe85 (24 Aprile 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> meglio 8 mila miliardi di tiri e 8/9 gol che 0 tiri e 0 gol di quelli attuali.
> Calha era oggettivamente più utile di Diaz, Messias e Saele, inoltre, a differenza di questi, tornava sempre in difesa, provava tacle.
> 
> Non dico che gli si dovesse rinnovare il contratto alle sue condizioni, ma andava sostituito con qualcuno che avesse le stesse caratteristiche, un trequartista puro. Avere solo Diaz (e Maldini?) è stato dannoso, difatti siamo finiti col giocare con Kessie trequartista...


Andava sostituito di sicuro ma non lo rimpiangero' mai. Giocatore con tantissimi limiti che deve solo ringraziare di non esser mai stato sostituito.


----------



## rossonero71 (24 Aprile 2022)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si ma il problema è dei nostri che scendono in campo con le mutande piene di cacca, hanno steccato TUTTI i match point per approfittare dei passi falsi degli altri.
> Può capitare di perdere o pareggiare anche con la Salernitana nessuno lo nega, ma guarda caso le partite in cui abbiamo lasciato punti sono proprio quelle che ci avrebbero permesso di allungare, allora forse è giusto lo vincano gli altri se noi non lo vogliamo vincere.


Siamo stati penosi contro Torino e Bologna. Dopo tutti i furti subiti dovevamo entrare ancora più arrabbiato dovevamo avere la bava alla bocca.....invece siamo entrati con il tacco a spillo invece di usare gli scarponi.

4 punti e dell'Inter non ci importava nulla, sopratutto di Inzaghino che quando parla fa venire il latte alle ginocchia.......invece


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Aprile 2022)

Comunque qualcuno deve ancora spiegarmi come una società con 800 e passa milioni di debito, con 240 milioni di rosso in bilancio e i cui titoli sono stati classificati da S&P come titoli di classe B (titoli spazzatura), possa ancora permettersi di rinnovare a 6 milioni a gente come Brozovic e Martinez, di fare mercato con Gosens e Caicedo e soprattutto di poter ancora partecipare al campionato.
Pare che siano loro i furbi a buttare soldi e a fare debiti su debiti e noi gli imbecilli a guardare anche al centesimo, nessuno mi toglie dalla testa che si tratta di concorrenza sleale.


----------

